# Xigmatek Utgard



## praxiteen (5. März 2010)

HI Leute.
Hat jemand erfahrung mit dem utgard?Nen thread hab ich nicht gefunden.
Also,wer hat es schon in verwendung und kann bilder und meinungen posten.
mfg.


----------



## Westcoast (5. März 2010)

hier ein link bei pcgameshardware :Xigmatek Utgard: Erste Infos zum neuen Gehäuse - Update: Neue Varianten mit Dämmung & Co. - Xigmatek, Utgard, Gehäuse


----------



## EinarN (5. März 2010)

UTGARD ist zwar OK aber.......:

1 - Xigmatek ist überhaupt nicht flexibel auf angebot ebene. Da werden lüfter Aufgebrummt auch wen der endverbraucher diese nicht Benötigt. Es wird ignoriert das nicht jeder auf buntes blink- blink steht. (Das ist gültig auch beim MIDGARD)

2 - Fest eingebaute luftersteuerung? Das ist Totaler NO GO ! wer da keine Armada von 6 lüfter verbaut, hat hier 2 fest Verbaute Regler ohne anwendung

3 - unmengen an sinlose 5,25" schähte mit versetzbare adapter für Festplatten. Kein Mensch brauch so fiele Einbauschähte ausser das er eine Wasserkülung Verbaut und den Vorhandenen platz anderwertig Verwendet.

4 - Alls SEHR GUT finde ich das nicht nur die EIN/AUS u. RESET Taste oben ist wie beim Midgard sondern auch die USB Anschlüsse

Wegen punkte 1, 2 u. 3 habe ich mich für den weitaus Flexiblem Midgard entschlossen auch wen Ich gezungenermassen 2 üfter und Ein Slotregler Mitkaufen Müste was Ich nie im leben brauche und Mitlerweile bei ebay Vertickte.


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (6. März 2010)

Muss es unbedingt das Utgard sein? Prinzipiell falsch machen kannst du damit wenig, aber für das Geld kannst du auch deutlich bessere Hardware bekommen. Ich würde dir das LanCool PC-K58 nahe legen. Schau doch mal bei meinem [Office-PC Deluxe] rein - da hab ich tolle Bilder. Ich nur sagen: da können sich viele Hersteller noch mal eine ordentliche Scheibe von abschneiden! Bessere Qualität für ~60€ bekommst du nicht - insofern du auf ein auffälliges und bunt leuchtendes Gehäuse verzichten kannst / willst. Allerdings kannst du beim K58 ja mit ein paar Kathoden für schicke und dezente Beleuchtung sorgen...


----------



## EinarN (6. März 2010)

Währe mal nicht schlecht soll eer ein wenig beschreiben was er damit machen will und wo seine vorlieben sind auf farbebene design und so.


----------



## praxiteen (6. März 2010)

ÄHM! hust.Bitte nicht schlagen jetzt.ich hab das utgard schon hier.den HW-umzug werd ich aber erst in 3-4 Wochen machen.Ich wollte eigentlich nur diverse Meinungen von anderen leuten haben.
Ich hab mich für das Utgard entschieden weil mir die Farbgebung gefällt.Das NT unten einzubauen war vorraussetzung.Die Lüftersteuerung wollte ich sowieso.der 170mm Lüfter am deckel entspricht genau meinem Lüftungskonzept.(unten rein-oben raus).Da ich meine GTX260(brüllaffe)mit 2*120er Lüfter kühlen will,hat die Lüftersteuerung wieder ein plus.Was die verarbeitung angeht,kann ich jetzt schon sagen das für 70€ die qualität total in ordnung ist.Blink blink gefällt mir gut,darum werd ich auch ein window im eigen bau montieren.
mfg.


----------



## Hendrix !!! (6. März 2010)

Hallo ich habe das Utgard richtig schlecht ist es nicht wen man von ein paar großen Problem absieht die sich auf die Qualität beziehen z.B die Lackierung ist nicht die beste die Grundierung ist doppelt so dick wie der Lack und ein paar Unebenheiten , das Metall was aus Stahl bestehen soll ist so weich und biegsam Alls ob man mehrere lagen Alu Folie benutzt hat besonders die schienen für die Halterung am Seitenteil mit ein bisschen Druck schon verbogen , mein letztes Gehäuse Cooler Master 331 hat 35 €  gekostet  die schienen sind immer noch so wie wo ich es gekauft habe nicht mal wen man es versucht lassen sie sich verbiegen. Leider hebe ich wo ich es bekommen habe feststellen müssen das was nicht mit dem Seitenteil stimmt habe zwei Wölbungen feststellen müssen und schon wie erwähnt ist es sehr weich dar her wohl die Wölbungen , mittlerweile habe ich es aus tauschen lassen , sollte eigentlich schon wider dar sein aber die Post lässt sich wohl zeit naja das Wetter.

Nun zum Positiven kann EinarN nicht ganz zu stimmen die Lüftersteuerung ist Okay man muss nicht 6 Lüfter anschließen 4 sind auch ausreichend was auch auf Anhieb klappt 2x2 Lüfter am besten die gleichen ist gut auch die Verarbeitung ist gut.
Diesmal hat EinarN recht platz ist dar aber es ist nur ein HDD Käfig dar bei wo siech  3 HDD,s rein machen lassen ,  ist zwar  knifflig den Käfig rein zu bekommen das MB  muss vorher raus aber wen es drin ist hört man nichts mehr.
Hallo EinarN dies mal haste wider unrecht die Lüfter sind doch Okay zwar sind sie wen man sie voll laufen lasst ein bisschen laut aber mit der Steuerung und wen man den Einzel kauf preis mit einbezieht sogar Seher gut.

Im Endeffekt heißt es das Gehäuse bekommt die Note befriedigend
gib lieber ein bisschen mehre Geld aus dar bekommst du dann was besseres


----------



## EinarN (6. März 2010)

@ Hendrix !!!

Ich hab ja meine Aussage KONDITIONIERT mit "wer es haben muss " bzw. "wer es magt"

Meine............."Beschwerde" beim Utgard ist der punkt der Flexibilität weil nicht jeder will die vorhandenen Fatures haben weil er (möglicherweise) seine eigenen vorstellungen hat - Veralgemeint gemeint und das mit den HDD Schähte, Da haben die es Echt Vermurkst aber Gewaltig.

Wen die da die HDD Schähte wie beim Midgard Gedreht hätten, hätte was anderes Gewsen oder, alternativ Drehbare 3,5" schähte was man in zwei Halterungen (bolzen) oben / unten den schaht 90° drehen so das man von der seite drann kommt.
Auf Design ebene, sieht der Utgard besser aus als der Midgard und wen es darauf ankommt, hier bekommt man sogar ein 2 x 1000 Watt Hi Fi Verstärker Eingebaut, neben der PC Hardware. So Fiel platz ist da drinn.


----------



## praxiteen (6. März 2010)

also eure negativen meinungen kann ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen.
der lack ist bei mir absolut ok.das "blech ist stabil(auch die laschen des seitendeckels).der hdd schacht ist für die kühlung optimal,da der luftstrom nicht behindert wird.und die features will eh nur der käufer.um.also,macht das teil nicht so schlecht,für das geld bekommt mann nix vergleichbares(ausstattung beachten).
mfg.


----------



## Hendrix !!! (6. März 2010)

Für das Geld okay aber wen dar steht aus stahl und stabil dann würde ich sagen das man nichts aus versehen verbiegen kann.

Cooler Master macht Werbung mit hallo ich bin billig und was bekommt man was gutes !


----------



## praxiteen (6. März 2010)

wenn da steht "aus stahl",wäre das material mehr als 5mm stark!in fachkreisen redet man hier von "blech"leute vom fach werden mir da recht geben.ansonsten,kann ich mit deinem post nix anfangen(nix verstehen).sorry,is nicht böse gemeint aber kannst du dich etwas deutscher ausdrücken?(gramatikalisch).
mfg.(gute nacht)


----------



## EinarN (6. März 2010)

@ Hendrix !!!

Sorry aber wer Xigmatek MIDGARD u. UTGARD nicht kennt, wie Dieter B. so schön Sagt,............ "Einfach mal die Fresse Halten". 

Die Dinger sind super stabil, regelrechte klötze, blenden in Sekunden Abnehmbar u. super Präzise Gebaut.

Ich hab bei mein Midgard fast alle Spagettilöcher bei den lüftern mit der Kneifzange Ausgeschnitten weil mein Dremel hinüber ist. Bis ales fertig war, hatte Ich Blasen an der hand, so schön regelrecht wund wegen den dicken Blech und trotz ausschnitte, da ist nichts wackelig und Instabil geworden.
Dabei Hält er auch einiges Aus.

Bevor ich den Midgard Gedämmt habe, Hab ich 7 lüfter da drinn laufen gelassen und es wibriert NICHTS  und Utagrd ist genau so Gebaut. 
Mit den Kenner Auge sieht man es auch an den bildern.

Ich hatte in gut 10 Jahre Genug kisten in der Hand, auch von den So Geschwärmten Cooler Master was HINTER den Xigmatek Meilen weit Entfernt ist was Fertigung u Stabilität Betrifft.

Da Ich das Thema Stabilität Erwähnte, vor 3 Jahre Stellte Ich Gezwungenermassen meine 32 kg Akai GX 630 D auf ein Cooler MasterGehäse. Das Ergebniss, Der Rahmen hat sich verzogen. Den Test machte Ich mit den midgard. Da hat sich nichts Verzogen und es war nicht nur die Nackte akai sondern es waren auch noch 2 Dreher drauf. 1 x mit band = 2,5 KG und 1 x Leer = 600 Gramm. Das waren gut *35 KG*.

Stellmal ein Cement Sack auf den Cooler Master mal sehen ob sich da noch ein LW oder Deckel Öffnet 

Über Design will ich nicht Diskutieren. 
Das ist Geschmacksache und betrifft jeder einzelnen auf seine Eigene Art und weise.

PS:

- Nicht ales was TEUER ist, mus umbedingt auch Gut sein und wer Qualität nur Anhand des Preises Einstuft.......................


----------



## midnight (6. März 2010)

Kurz Offtopic: "Einfach mal die Fresse Halten" kommt von Dieter Nuhr! Dieter N. sollte diesen Spruch eher selbst mal anwenden (=

so far


----------



## EinarN (6. März 2010)

midnight schrieb:


> Kurz Offtopic: "Einfach mal die Fresse Halten" kommt von Dieter Nuhr! Dieter N. sollte diesen Spruch eher selbst mal anwenden (=
> 
> so far


Naja......... Tasten verwechselt da meine Tochter im Hintergrund DSDS Begaft


----------



## JoxX (7. März 2010)

@EinarN: Ich finde das Midgard auch besser als das Utgard,
habe es deswegen auch gekauft.
Das einzige Problem ist jetzt, das ich 6 Xigmatek Lüfter habe
und nur einen 3-Lüfter-Regler.... 
Aber da nicht viele 6, oder über 6 Lüfter haben, 
kann ich dir das Midgard nur wärmstens empfehlen


----------



## EinarN (7. März 2010)

@ Jojo512

3 lüftern auf ein mal steuern ist auch wiederum geschmack sache und auch sinfrei wen man prezise külen will. 
Da nimmt man schon so wie so eine ordentliche Lüftersteuerung.
Bem Midgard kann ich diesen Slotregler weg lassen. 
Beim Utgard sind diese Fest in der Blende Verbaut.

Der Midgard hat 1 x diese eSATA (oder was das ist) an der Front. 
Der Utgard hat 2 davon. Werden diese eigentlich Benützt?


----------



## praxiteen (7. März 2010)

lasst mal das zitat von Dieter N. weg.das muss hier nicht sein.viell. hat HENDRIX !!! ein vorserienmodell erwischt,keine ahnung.aber bitte nicht solche töne!
ich hab schon überlegt wie ich die ganzen leitungen der lüfter steuerung verstecken kann.
auf der rückseite des mb-bleches ist am rand ein"falz".den werd ich wohl ausschneiden .dann kann ich die kabel besser verstecken.naja,wenn ich soweit bin gibts bilder.
habt geduld und übt euch in der freundlichkeit.
mfg.


----------



## EinarN (7. März 2010)

Versuche diese Ohne aus zu schneiden im Oberen rand / Winkel, OBER den Quer Vertikelen Trennramen zwischen MB Platte u. Schähte zu legen.

(Siehe Bild)

Ich hab dort (beim Midgard) 3 lüfterkabeln (9 adern) verlegt ohne problemen bis nach forne zur Steuerung (Lamptron)


----------



## Hendrix !!! (8. März 2010)

Habe den Utgard gibt doch nur einen oder ?

Bei mir klappt das mit den gabeln sogar mit dämmung aber dar durch werden sie ein wenig gedrückt man sieht die abdrücke am Schaumstoff.

Wen du genau hinschaust siehst du drei Öffnungen und eine große nimm die drei kleinen dann is nichts im weg !

die eSata Anschlüsse sind okay aber für mich auch überflüssig.


----------



## Mastersound200 (8. März 2010)

Also ich hab mir das Xigmatek Utgard letzte Woche angeschafft und muss ehrlich sagen, dass das Blech wirklich stabil ist und sonst nicht wirklich viel zu bemängeln ist. Das einzige was mich etwas stört ist, dass die Power LED dauerhaft nach oben blinzelt.. die is einfach zu hell.. Und die HDD LED existiert so gut wie gar nicht, da es hierfür keinen eigenen Stecker gibt.
Mit der Lüftersteuerung bin ich eigentlich soweit zufrieden, wobei die Knöpfe etwas wackelig auf den Beinen sind 
Aber so im Großen und Ganzen bin ich mit dem Ding vollauf zufrieden... Auf jeden Fall besser als das Aerocool VX-9 Pro^^

Hier noch zwei Bilder

Vorm Einbau der Teile




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nach dem Einbau der Teile




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kruemelgirl (8. März 2010)

Wow, schon toll, welche Resonanz das Gehäuse verursacht.


Ich selber habe gut 6 Wochen auf das Utgard gewartet.

Immerwieder war ich zw. Utgard und dem Dragonlord hin und her gerissen.

Der Preis hat dann schlußendlich über den Kauf entschieden.

Ich habe es nicht bereut.

Das Gehäuse ist einfach nur klasse.

Vom Desin über die Verarbeitung bis zum Kühlkonzept, einfach klasse.

Der Einbau der Hardware lief ohne Probleme, die Kabel lassen sich schön nach hinten verlegen. 

Noch ein Tipp, den HDD-Käfig nimmt man am besten nach vorn raus, so muß das Mainboard nicht ausgebaut werden.

Ich habe ne eigene Lüftersteuerung, die Kabel der im Case verbauten Steuerung kann man gut an der Außenwand verstecken und stören überhauptnicht.

Die PCI-Clips sind bombenfest, da wackelt nix, obwohl meine GraKa alles andere als ein Leichtgewicht ist.

Vibrationen ?? Was ist das ?? 

Absolut nix wahrnehmbar, weder bei den Festplaten noch bei den Brennern, obwohl nix davon verschraubt ist.

Ne Kleinigkeit gibt es aber trotzdem zu bemängeln: Die Power und HDD-Led. Was sich Xigmatek dabei gedacht hat, weiß der Fuchs.
Da ich aber durch die schicken Lüfter eh sehe, wenn mein PC an ist, habe ich das Kabel an die HDD-Kontrolle gesteckt. Das Blau ist aber wirklich etwas zu grell. Vieleicht mein nächster MOD? 


So das war ersteinmal mein Loblied auf das Utgard. 

Hier gibt es noch ein kleins Worklog : The Orange Dream - WinBoard - Die Windows Community


----------



## Hendrix !!! (8. März 2010)

Habe Grade mein zweites Seitenteil abgeholt leider habe ich das gleiche Problem wie beim letzten mal es lässt sich mit nur ganz leichten Druck locker einen halben Zentimeter eindrücken.

Wie schon erwähnt mein letztes hat 35 € gekostet nichts nicht mal mit Druck  und das was ich zum PC bekommen habe hat das Problem auch nicht ist keinen Marge.

Vielleicht reagiere ich empfindlich weil ich das gedämmte genommen habe aber so sollte es nicht sein meiner Meinung nach !

hier sieht man was ich mit dem Seitenteil meine!http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/support-forum-von-caseking/91397-utgard-seitenteil.html


----------



## kruemelgirl (8. März 2010)

Dein Link geht nicht


----------



## EinarN (8. März 2010)

@ Mastersound200

Sag mal, kann man beim Utgard auch den oberen Mesch deckel Abnehmen wie beim Midgard?


----------



## kruemelgirl (8. März 2010)

Wenn ich auch antworten darf:

Ja kann man.


----------



## EinarN (8. März 2010)

kanste eine bild davon Einstellen?
Wie sieht es aus mit der Steuerung / Tasten / Anslüsse oben. 
Kann man die Dinger auch Abbauen?


----------



## kruemelgirl (8. März 2010)

Meinst du das so?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Frontpanel kannst du auch ausbauen. Es hängen da aber sehr, sehr viele Kabel dran

Du kannst im Prinzip nicht nur das Mesh-Teil abnehmen, sonder auch den kompletten Deckel.


----------



## EinarN (8. März 2010)

Ja aber geht auch der Rest ab? diese Plaste?
Beim Midgard geht es Ab, klar gesammt Tasten u. LEDs.

Bei der Front, sind die USB's, Jack's Fest Verbaut und die Blende geht so ab. Die dinger bleiben am Gerüst Verschraubt.
der Front Lüfter ist in eine Extra Halterung in der Front Verschraubt.


----------



## kruemelgirl (8. März 2010)

Der komplette Deckel geht ab.  Die Blende bleibt am Deckel dran, wenn du das meinst und somit auch die Anschlüsse.
Weiter auseinandergebaut habe ich es nicht 

Der Frontlüfter ist am HDD-Käfig angebracht.


----------



## EinarN (8. März 2010)

Ok. Danke.
Ich denke diese paste oben geht auch ab bis am nacken Blech.

Meine Fragerei kommt, weil mein Sohn vom Utgard Angetan ist und nun muss PAPA sich darum Kümmern, PAPA muss Besorgen, PAPA muss Umbauen, PAPA muss dafür Sogen das die kiste Funzt usw


----------



## kruemelgirl (8. März 2010)

> Ich denke diese paste oben geht auch ab bis am nacken Blech.


HÄÄÄ? 


Der komplette Deckel geht ab: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Papa macht das schon. 

Das Utgard ist in meinen Augen sehr gut gelungen..............


----------



## EinarN (8. März 2010)

Gemeint PLASTE nicht PASTE. (Genau diese was du markiert hast) Meine Tastatur spinnt. Muss eine Neue besorgen 

Ja. Papa macht das schon weil der Junge (mit 26) Bevorzügt PS3 zockerei anstat endlich zu LERNEN wie man sich ein PC Zusammen Schraubt.


----------



## kruemelgirl (8. März 2010)

Ja solange du das für ihn machst..........

Ich würde das dann auch nicht lernen wollen


----------



## EinarN (8. März 2010)

Schon Klar


----------



## praxiteen (8. März 2010)

echt toll eure resonanz!!!ihr helft mir mit jedem post!danke.aber könnt ihr mehr bilder reinstellen?sorry für meine ständige abwesenheit.meine arbeit und familie hat mich imm aboniert.wenn ich zeit hab werd ich bilder vom umbau posten und erfahrungen.
mfg.


----------



## kruemelgirl (9. März 2010)

Was für Bilder möchtest du denn sehen? 

Bei CaseKing ist eigentlich ne schöne Galerie zum Utgard.


----------



## EinarN (9. März 2010)

Ich weis und diese Kenne Ich bereiz auswendig.
Ich weis aber nicht wie die recht seite drinn aussieht, der Komplett abgenaute Front u. oberteil.


----------



## kruemelgirl (9. März 2010)

@praxiteen wollte doch Bilder. 

Du auch?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die rückwärtige Mainboard Seite.


----------



## EinarN (9. März 2010)

Wie beim Midgard jedoch mit gröseren zugang zur Backplate des CPU.


----------



## kruemelgirl (9. März 2010)

So ist es.

Ob ich den Deckel aber nochmal abmanche, weiß ich nicht so recht. 

Davon wir das Case leider nicht besser


----------



## EinarN (9. März 2010)

Ja, lass mal. Du must nun nicht die kiste zerlegen für pahr bilder.
Danke !


----------



## Mastersound200 (9. März 2010)

Ich hab noch n paar Bilder des Gehäuses in leerem Zustand und sogar n Vid, weil ich eigtl. n Review drüber machen wollt, aber nu keine Zeit hab...

Hier mal die Bilder:

Von der Seite




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Von hinten:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vid muss noch bearbeitet werden.

Mehr Interessante gibts atm noch nich^^
Sag einfach was für Bilder du willst, weil ich muss das Ding eh nochmal aufmachen/rausnehmen...


----------



## EinarN (9. März 2010)

Booooaah !!!! 
Da oben ist ja in der Plaste so fiel Platz das man da glatt 3 stück 2,5" Festplatten Verbauen kann !


----------



## praxiteen (9. März 2010)

so,ich habs heute geschafft!meine hw durfte endlich umziehen.im folgenden ein paar bilder.(das war mein erster komplett aufbau eines pc`s.also seid bitte nachsichtig mit mir.
mfg.


----------



## Mastersound200 (9. März 2010)

@Einarn: Oder n Doppelradiator


----------



## kruemelgirl (9. März 2010)

@praxiteen

Du hast das Sleeven vergessen.

Setzen, 6 !!  

Sieht aber richtig schön aufgeräumt aus.


----------



## EinarN (9. März 2010)

@ praxiteen

Dein CPU Küler, die Blechwolbungen oben sehen aus fast wie der TRANSFORMERS LOGO x 2 

@ Mastersound200

Ja, wen WaKü. Hab auch daran gedacht aber momentan für mich zu Teuer.
Geht aber diese riesenplaste da oben leicht ab?


----------



## praxiteen (9. März 2010)

Danke!Zum Sleeven müsste ich wohl die scheidung einreichen um genug zeit zu haben.
Ich muss schon sagen,der 170 er lüfter ist erstaunlich ruhig.die 120er dagegen deutlich hörbar.(bei volllast).was ich an der steuerung vermisse ist,das ich nun die drehzahl der lüffis nicht mehr auslesen kann.aber naja,gibt schlimmeres.ansonsten hab ich ja die HW verbaut die in meinem alten centurion drin war.für die zukunft gibts noch genug zum basteln.(window,ect.)
Das Case ist super!!!!!
mfg.


----------



## kruemelgirl (9. März 2010)

Ach Quatsch, so schlimm ist das auch nicht. 

Am längsten sass ich an der ATX-Verlängerung.

Lüfter, GraKa-Kabel und die Stromzufuhr für die Laufwerke hab eich so nebenbei gemacht.........

Nicht alles auf einmal, dann macht die Frau auch keinen Stress  
Und immer schön ne kleine Aufmerksamkeit für sie zu Hand haben, dann wird das schon. 
Oder sie hilft dir mit und strafft dir den Sleeve ?


----------



## praxiteen (9. März 2010)

HAHA!die strafft mir höchstens die ohren.
ne,sleeven hab ich noch nie gemacht.dabei wirds auch erstmal bleiben.mir is immo eine gute kühlung wichtiger.Darum wird als nächstes die CPU geschliffen.der kühler auch.
mfg.
@einarNas ist ein Prolimatek Megahalems.Ähm,von dem transformers hab ich nix gefunden,haste nen link?


----------



## EinarN (9. März 2010)

So ! Nun hockt mein Sohn neben mi und sagt:

- Papa die kiste ist cool aber ich will da drin das Netzteil vorne und nicht hinten, hinten nur eine anschlußblende, 2 x bodenlüfter und ich will da ein 2 x 1000 Watt Musikverstärker mit Einbauen. 
GEHT DAS weil Platzt ist da Genug? 

Der hat ideen 

So. Nun muss eine Diskussion volgen.


----------



## kruemelgirl (9. März 2010)

Das NT könntest du wohl unter den HDD-Käfig reinbauen.

Ob das gut für die Kühlung ist, hmm, probier es aus 

Dann hast du am Boden genug PLatz für 2 Lüfter.

Wie schaut der Musikverstärker denn aus?


----------



## EinarN (9. März 2010)

Der Verstärker muss zu erst Gekauft Verden.
Vergiss es. Der Junge hat ein sprung in der Festplatte. 

Der will da so ein 1000 Watt Magnat aus den KFZ Bereich Zerlegen und da Verbauen. Der Denkt aber nicht daran das hier sämtliche Schutzvorrichtungen Berücksichtigt werden müssen usw. Ist Quatsch.
Für so eine aktion muss der Dremmel im Einsaz kommen, sämtliche Niten Ausgebort, andere halterungen gemacht, HDD Käfig muss Heraus Fliegen, LW Schähte Verleinert und nur max 2 Da gelassen usw. Das ist eine Mega arbeit und auf so was hab Ich echt kein Bock.

Ich habe kein problem die Hardware positionierungen zu Optimieren mit eine Verbeserte külung u. Schutzvorrichtungen aber solchen Schwachsinn mache ich nicht mit. 
Da ist mir meine Zeit echt zu Schade.

Was das NT in der Front Betrifft, das ist ein Leichtes Spiel.
Senkrecht aufgebaut so das er frischluft von Forne zihet, den 220V Kabell Verlängert im Interen bzw. ein Stinknormalen 220 V Kabel nehmen womit der PC an der Steckdose Angeschlossen wird, Stecker Abschneiden, kabel an eine Netzteilkupplung Anschliesen (von ein Alten Netzteil mit blende was hinten Verbaut wird) und ist Gut.

Der HDd Käfig kann ja nach Oben Versetzt werden. Platz ist Genug.


----------



## kruemelgirl (10. März 2010)

Für einen solhen Umbau würde ich aber dann komplett ein anderes , altes Case nehmen.

Jedes neu gekaufte ist doch für sowas zu schade.

Dein NT hat wohl keine Garantie mehr? Weil du an den Kabeln rumschneiden willst?


----------



## EinarN (10. März 2010)

Bei mein Alten NT was im Midgard ist, ja das hat keine Garantie mehr. 
Kaufe Ich ein Utgard da kommt ein Neues Herein und was der 220V Anschluss Betrifft, da wird am NT nichts Herum Geschnipselt wen es in der Front Verbaut wird.

@ praxiteen

Ich sehe auf dein Bild du hast auf dein MB, 2 solche blauen PCIe x 16 Steckpläze. 
In der Erste Obere haste deine GraKa drinn.
Kannste Wahlweise auch das Untere Benützen anstat das Obere?


----------



## praxiteen (10. März 2010)

@EinarN
HI,ja,ich könnte auch den unteren steckplatz nehmen.Warum?
mfg.


----------



## EinarN (10. März 2010)

wunderbar!

Dann kann man doch die GraKa via Risercard in ein 90° winkel Aufstecken so das Diese Frischluft von der Seite Schaufelt und das man auch das Design Sehen kann (vorausichtlich Window vorhanden) anstat sie im Ersten Slott Schieben, man davon nichts Sieht und das Ding in Verbrauchte Luft Erstickt.

Die Anschlüsse kan man Via 0,5 m Verlengerungen in den Slotthalter via sloterweiterung Verlegen.


----------



## praxiteen (10. März 2010)

Interresant!Soetwas hab ich noch nie gesehen.Aber das mit der verlängerung verstehe ich nicht .was meinst du damit?
Hast du mal ein bild im eingebautem zustand?
ich meld mich morgen wieder,muss in die schicht.
mfg.


----------



## EinarN (10. März 2010)

Solche riesercards werden in den Kleinen HTPCs Eingesetzt um die anordnung zu Endern. Damit liegt die GraKa paralel zum MB und nicht Aufgestekt am MB um nach Oben zu Rangieren wie Üblich um Platz zu Sparren weil diese HTPCs wesentlich Schmahler sind in der Höhe.


----------



## praxiteen (10. März 2010)

aha,aber die graka würde dann in der "luft"hängen,oder?wie kann man die dann fixieren?die idee so ne riesercard zu benutzen is echt interresant.
mfg.


----------



## Mastersound200 (10. März 2010)

Moin,
also erst ma sry für meinen langsamen Antwortentonus, allerdings hab ich atm viel zu tun 

Also das obere Teil zum Einsetzen eines Radiators oder was auch immer kannst du ganz leicht abnehmen... das klappert sogar gaaaanz leicht wenn man das ding bewegt, aber zwei Gumminoppen rein, dann is Ruhe.

Für deines Sohnes Ideen... (cooles Deutsch btw xD)

NT vorne rein is das geringste Prob. auch die beiden Bodenlüfter sin kein Ding, aber den Verstärker... mein Tipp... einen rechts und einen links außen ans Gehäuse. Die Seitenteile sind m.M.n. stabil genug, allerdings würde ich dafür noch einmal Kreuzstreben einbauen.

Man könnte auch eine flexible Risercard nehmen und somit die Graka einmal um 180° umdrehen, dass die Slots nach innen schaun... dann drinnen ein kurzes DVI-e Kabel verlegt und hinten an den Slot angebunden bzw. bei der MB Slotblende ne neue Öffnung schneiden und hier den Grafikadapter nach außen führen... Dann hätte er nur die MB Slotblende


----------



## praxiteen (10. März 2010)

wo bekomm ich solche riesercards?
sorry,muss off.bin in der arbeit.
mfg.


----------



## Mastersound200 (10. März 2010)

[URL=http://store.unique-networks.eu/store//product_info.php?products_id=190]Hier zum Bleistift[/URL]

Allerdings is mir aufgefallen, dass man die besser nicht knicken/biegen sollte. Befestigt werden die ganz nach Marke Eigenbau. Das einzige Mal wo ich das gesehen hab war bei nem Kumpel und der hatte sich extra für die Graka n Gerüst gebaut.
Allerdings denke ich, dass man auf Server Mainboards den Spaß auch irgendwie befestigen kann... aber ich lege mich hier nicht fest.


----------



## EinarN (10. März 2010)

Es Gibt welche was Verbunden sind mit Breitkabel änlich wie der IDE Breitkabel. Die Kanste Knicken wie du Wilst.
Zusäzlich zu mein Sohn sein Utgard, Kommt auch noch *MEIN FERRARI PC* (Siehe Signatur)


----------



## Mastersound200 (10. März 2010)

Mhh ok dann eben zweimal Beitrag schreiben 
Brauch eh hundert, dass ich endlich in den VK/K Thread reinschauen kann^^

Dachte, dass man die nicht knicken darf, weil es mehrmals in einem Forum geschrieben wurde 

Gibts ne neue Resonanz vom Sohnemann?


----------



## EinarN (10. März 2010)

Ja. Der will den utgard haben, das mit den Verstärker ist mir gelungen Einigermassen aus zu Reden. sitzt aber und Begaft den Ferrari


----------



## AMD-KILLER (11. März 2010)

hallo zusammen,habe den Utgard und bin schwer begeistert.schaut doch mal auf meine HP,hab da speziell zum Utgard ne kleine Seite die laufend fortgesetzt wird gebastelt

amdkiller


----------



## praxiteen (11. März 2010)

AMD-KILLER schrieb:


> hallo zusammen,habe den Utgard und bin schwer begeistert.schaut doch mal auf meine HP,hab da speziell zum Utgard ne kleine Seite die laufend fortgesetzt wird gebastelt
> 
> amdkiller


ob das den mods passt?klutten comes


----------



## Mastersound200 (12. März 2010)

So ich habe gerade noch zwei 14er Lüfter bekommen und die auch gleich reingesteckt... bringen tun se was, aber die erste Amtshandlung war Entkopplungen zu bestellen^^

Fazi: Kauft euch LÜFTERENTKOPPLUNGEN

EDIT: ich habe damit meine Graka im Officebetrieb um 6° kühler bekommen


----------



## praxiteen (12. März 2010)

wo hast du die 14er reingebaut?ich will meiner gtx 2 120er lüfter spendieren.die palit is ne dezibel schleuder.und kühlen tut se och ned toll.
mfg.


----------



## Mastersound200 (12. März 2010)

Also einer is im Boden drin und der zieht ordentlich durch... allerdings war ich mit dem in der Seite noch nicht ganz zufrieden. Hab den jez erstmal draußen gelassen, weil der hat beim reinpusten nen Hitzstau bei der Graka verursacht... werden nachher mal versuchen ihn saugen zu lassen


----------



## praxiteen (12. März 2010)

Bitte bilder posten.den in der seite würde ich ausbauen.
mfg.


----------



## kruemelgirl (12. März 2010)

Den im Boden würde ich auch gern mal sehen.

Bei liegen da soviele Kabel, ich habe da Angst, das der Lüfter die '' reinsaugt''


----------



## Mastersound200 (12. März 2010)

Sohooo nach einer halben Ewigkeit, die ich damit verbracht habe meine Cam zu suchen und eine ausgedrehte Schraube aufzubohren hab ich nun die gewünschten Bilder:

Mein Gehäuse mit Lüfter:

http://www.tow-clan.de/bilder/ganz.JPG

Die Nahaufnahme zum Lüfter:

http://www.tow-clan.de/bilder/nah.JPG

Und hier noch meine Version eines Staubfilters aus nem Nylonstrumpf:

http://www.tow-clan.de/bilder/filter.JPG

PS: die sind alle im laufenden Betrieb mit 1000U/min abgelichtet worden


----------



## praxiteen (12. März 2010)

machst noch bissi kabelmanagemant?sag mal,dieser kleine lautsprecher....muss mann den anschliessen?
mfg.


----------



## Mastersound200 (12. März 2010)

kabelmanagement kommt gaaaaanz zum Schluss, weil die sollen auch noch gesleevt werden 

Müssen tust du gar nichts, aber ich höre gerne den Ton wenn das Mainboard alles erkannt hat^^


----------



## kruemelgirl (12. März 2010)

Hmm, da muß ich nochmal schauen, wo ich meine SATA-Kabel noch hinlege.

Du hast fast die selebn Sachen an HDD und Laufwerken drin und hast nicht soviele Kabel an dem Platz, wo der Lüfter unten reinkommt.

Du benutzt immernoch IDE-Laufwerke? 
Schmeiß die raus, das sch***ß dicke Kabel


----------



## Mastersound200 (12. März 2010)

Warum soll ich das IDE Laufwerk rauswerfen solange es seinen Dienst tut? Nur wegen ner Kabeldicke? ich hab kein Fenster im Gehäuse, also isses mir eigtl. schnuppe wies da drin aussieht


----------



## kruemelgirl (12. März 2010)

He, war doch nur Spass 

Keine Aufregung..........


----------



## Mastersound200 (12. März 2010)

STREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS 

PS: sry für Spam^^


----------



## AMD-KILLER (15. März 2010)

Habe die Tage ein paar neue Pics gemacht weil ich in der front den Brenner und die Aero-Gate rausgeschmissen,somit konnte ich einen weiteren 120er Lüfter in der Front verbauen und hab  dann die Möglichkeit nen 240er Radi einzubauen wenn es mal soweit ist mit der Wakü.Wenn mir noch was einfällt wo ich meine 3 Festplatten anderweitig unterbringe wäre sogar ein 360er Radi möglich.hmmmm.Grübel.
Hier nun die Pics.
http://img.webme.com/pic/a/amdkiller/1.jpg

http://img.webme.com/pic/a/amdkiller/2.jpg
http://img.webme.com/pic/a/amdkiller/5.jpg​ 





Entschuldigt die Bildquali aber die cam is schrott


----------



## praxiteen (27. März 2010)

hi,hab auch mal nen abdate.


----------



## rEuber (28. März 2010)

Ich hab das Utgard auch und bin absolut zufrieden..man kann super kühlkonzepte umbauen und die verbauten lüfter sind auch okay, die Regler kann man auch jeweils für nur 1 lüfter verwenden! ich habe an einem die zwei 120er und an dem anderen nur den 170er...ist gar kein problem! Was bisschen blöd ist, ist, dass vorne durch die zu vielen slots mesh ist und dadurch sehr viel luftschall nach aussen rauskommt...ansonsten sehr zu empfehlen das gehäuse!

rEuber


----------



## EinarN (29. März 2010)

Am jeden fahl, bei uns (mein sohn wollte Ihn) ist es "out of order" seit ich mit den Ferrari angefangen habe.
Da ist die Gesammte Fam auf 180'g und will von Gehäuse von der Stange nichts Mehr hören.

Mein Sohn will nun ein PC Verbaut in ein HUMMER 1:10 und meine tochter Schist den vogel ab und will ein PC verbaut in ein Teddy Stoftier.
Der hummer geht noch aber mit den Teddy muss Ich mir was Einfallen lassen  (Siehe beide Bilder)

Da hab Ich was zutun und gehe zwangsleufig in eine Andere richtung so das .............. Ich verabschide mich vom Thema.
Ob das Modding Extreme ist weis ich nicht, und ob es normal ist auch nicht.
Seit ich das Ferrari Projekt Bekannt machte bei meine kids ging die Nachricht unter denen ihre Freunden wie ein Lauffeuer und Ich werde Belagert mit Ideen und Wünsche, es wird eine Wahnsins Begeisterung Gezeit so wie Ungeduld.
Leider funzt nicht alles so schnell wie die Kids es Wünschen weil Papa hat keine Geldgrube im Keller


----------



## 4800er (7. Oktober 2010)

Hi!

Kennt sich jemand damit aus, wie man an Ersatzteilen für das Utgard-Gehäuse kommt?

Mir ist eine Frontblende abhanden gekommen; diese hätte ich gerne nachgekauft; weiß nur nicht, woher ich die beziehen kann. Würde auch, wenn nicht zu teuer, die komplette Gehäusefront nachkaufen. 
Im Anhang ein Bild der Gehäusefront.


----------



## 4800er (7. Oktober 2010)

Und ich hab mich auf die Suche nach dem Sidepanel "Black Mesh" für das Teil begeben - wurde ebefalls nicht von Erfolg gekrönt. Hab die Version "Window" - mit dem Sidepanel aus Plexiglas -, und würde es durch das erstgenannte ersetzen wollen. 
Kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben, wo ich meine Suche fortsetzen könnte?

Besten Gruß!


----------



## Pikus (7. Oktober 2010)

Wenn du in den marktplatz kommst, kannst du dort ja mal anfragen.
Sonst mal bei Ebay & Co. suchen


----------



## 4800er (9. Oktober 2010)

Marktplatz? Hier im Forum, richtig?
Werden, um den betreten zu können, nicht eine gewisse Anzahl an Beiträgen benötigt?


----------



## Pikus (9. Oktober 2010)

Jop, 100 um genau zu sein... das ist schon schade und nervig, aber leider existieren ja auch schräge leute, und dafür brauch man halt gewisse schutzmaßnahmen...


----------



## 4800er (9. Oktober 2010)

Ist verständlich, ja. Dann werd ich ab sofort fleißig Beiträge tippen.^^
Die Hundert werd ich schon voll kriegen!
Hoffentlich lohnt es sich auch und man wird fündig - bei eBay keine Spur...


----------



## Pikus (9. Oktober 2010)

Das problem hatte ich auch, ich hab für mein utgard nen festplattenkäfig gefunden. du kannst bezüglich des seitenteils mal thedetonator oder Kaspar ansprechen. beide besitzen ein ausrangiertes utgard, vllt haben die noch was für sich übrig


----------



## 4800er (10. Oktober 2010)

Das Problem mit dem Festplattenkäfig hatte ich ebenfalls! Bei Amazon hab ich mir das HDD-Rack von Lian Li bestellt - genau das, was ich ich benötigte:


----------



## 4800er (10. Oktober 2010)

Den Lian Li-Lüfter ausgebaut und durch den Xigmatek XLF-F1253 ersetzt. (Muss Beiträge schreiben... )


----------



## Pikus (10. Oktober 2010)

aber wenn das ein mod sieht, bist du tot


----------



## 4800er (10. Oktober 2010)

Alright. Mach es ganz dezent und unauffällig. (Nr. 37)


----------



## thedetonator (10. Oktober 2010)

Ja ich kann dir Frontpanel & Seite geben,
aber *ich werd das panel nicht für Davins Stealthmod zerlegen*,
des wär zu schad drum 
Weil dann kann ich den Rest in die Tonne kloppen


----------



## Pikus (10. Oktober 2010)

Pfff.... ich glaub ich mach die freundschaftsafrage rüclgängig... 
Ich bräuchte ja nur ein, zwei blenden... aber gut... 
#


----------



## 4800er (10. Oktober 2010)

Hehe. Stealthmod - was ist das (was genau hat er da vor)?
Über die Blenden könnten wir uns sicher einig werden.


----------



## Pikus (10. Oktober 2010)

Achwas, nötig sind die net... nur halt praktisch. nimm ruhig, was du brauchst


----------



## 4800er (10. Oktober 2010)

Ohne Blenden sieht doch ******* aus!  Ähnlich einer Zahnlücke in der Kauleiste.


----------



## 4800er (10. Oktober 2010)

Aber, wie gesagt, die Blenden, die übrig bleiben, kannst Du dann gerne haben.


----------



## Pikus (10. Oktober 2010)

Klasse


----------



## pysko (7. Mai 2011)

Das Tolle ist das man die Schnellspanner ganz leicht lackieren kann, damit man es in der Passenden Farbe hat.

Ich habe meine einfach mal Rot lackiert 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bin aber noch längst nicht fertig, erstmal kommt die wakü rein, und jaa ich steh halt nicht so auf sleeven.

die lüfter waren vorher



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und sind jetzt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hier habe ich aber das kabel auch mitlerweile schon schwarz gemacht.

Also das gehäuse ist schon echt der Hammer ... sau viel platz!


----------



## butzler (7. Mai 2011)

Habe mir jetzt den ganzen Thread durchgelesen und wurde in meiner Meinung bestärkt, dass das Utgard ein ziemlicher Mist ist. Zumindest für mich.
Und ich bin Xigmatek Fan, habe selbst ein Midgard. Das will was heissen .
mad


----------

